# gloves for ca glue



## rbrazil (Apr 20, 2017)

Hello all!
Need some advice on what kind of gloves or any hand protection that anyone uses to apply CA finish? Never fails I get some on my hands whenever I use it.


----------



## raar25 (Apr 20, 2017)

Buy the cheapest nitrile gloves from Harbor Freight so you can throw them out when you are done with them after each use.


----------



## More4dan (Apr 20, 2017)

And even with gloves have some acetone within reach with the cap off ready to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Dehn0045 (Apr 20, 2017)

I put painters tape on my index finger, it works ok.


----------



## luckyscroller788 (Apr 20, 2017)

I use the plastic bags the pen parts are in.


----------



## chartle (Apr 21, 2017)

I wear the 5 mil from Harbor Freight and put tape around the finger holding the paper towel.


----------



## chartle (Apr 21, 2017)

I've glued the paper towel to my finger too many times, but using the BLO method helps with that.


----------



## Woodchipper (Apr 21, 2017)

Nitrile gloves from harbor Freight.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Apr 21, 2017)

Use craft foam instead of paper towels or gloves. Its available at Hobby Lobby and Michaels for about 90 cents for an 8 x 10 piece.


----------



## Jdubfudge (May 3, 2017)

I use the plastic baggies from the pen kits. I started out using glove and found the baggies work better for me. Free. Always have them right there. Easy on and off. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## mecompco (May 3, 2017)

I've used the nitrile gloves from HF, but I've found I prefer these from Amazon (they seem to hold up a little better and if you're careful, sometimes you can re-use them):

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CF49L40/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## BeeAMaker (May 3, 2017)

Other than possibly ripping your skin off (ouch) there is no worry about getting it on your skin. In fact, using Acetone to clean it off is more harmful than the CA itself. Unless of course your fingers are stuck together.

It was used during Vietnam to glue solders back together to minimize bleeding until they got to a med tent, and it is used in the medical field today in place of stitches.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyanoacrylate
Breathing the fumes are more harmful than anything.

I don't worry so much about getting it on my skin (other than gluing myself together) I worry more about it suddenly sticking to the blank. The pen part baggy over the finger tip works great because if it does grab, it simply pulls the baggy off your finger as you yank your hand back with an "oh sh*t" reaction.

But everyone has their preference.

Funny story,
Years back I had a boss that wasn't too bright. I saw him with a full tube of CA, one of the larger tin tubes. A few minutes later he approached me with one hand in his back pocket. He casually asked me where the Acetone was. I looked at the hand behind his back and I slowly drew a sarcastic smirk on my face and ask "You glued you hand to your ass didn't you?"....

He later explained he had put the tube in his back pocket and "forgot" about it. Later he felt a warming sensation and then remembered the glue, he stuck his hand in to pull the tube out. By then the tube was firmly glued to his jeans and in trying to dig it out got glue on this fingers, gluing all 4 together as well to his jeans.  

He didn't last long.


----------



## keithncsu (May 3, 2017)

I too use the Nitrile gloves from Harbor Freight.  I don't recall which mil I use but if I recall they have 3 types.  Basically a thin, medium, and a thick.  I think I use the middle one.  I've tried using the bags from the pen kit parts but I just didn't like it as much.

However, I will say that even with the nitrile gloves, if you get a big enough goop (scientific measurement of course) on the glove, it WILL burn through.  But that's normally when I try to be cheap and keep using different sides of the folded up piece rather than getting a new one.  Also, the nitrile does NOTHING for the heat generated from the CA.  Not that I expected it to either.  Just pointing that out as well.

May have to try the ones Michael linked above next time.  Just to give them a try.


----------



## mecompco (May 3, 2017)

keithncsu said:


> I too use the Nitrile gloves from Harbor Freight.  I don't recall which mil I use but if I recall they have 3 types.  Basically a thin, medium, and a thick.  I think I use the middle one.  I've tried using the bags from the pen kit parts but I just didn't like it as much.
> 
> However, I will say that even with the nitrile gloves, if you get a big enough goop (scientific measurement of course) on the glove, it WILL burn through.  But that's normally when I try to be cheap and keep using different sides of the folded up piece rather than getting a new one.  Also, the nitrile does NOTHING for the heat generated from the CA.  Not that I expected it to either.  Just pointing that out as well.
> 
> May have to try the ones Michael linked above next time.  Just to give them a try.



Yes, you can still get a hot finger! I only use CA for finishing as I had one too many tubes seize partially into the blank and switched to 5 min epoxy.

Oh, and I agree on keeping acetone handy, just in case. Once glued my finger to a laser printer tray I was repairing at work--had to go rummaging around looking for my bottle with the tray adhered to me.


----------



## lorbay (May 3, 2017)

I used to use the kit part bags but have now gone to latex finger cotes. 
Lin


----------



## law_kid (May 6, 2017)

Jdubfudge said:


> I use the plastic baggies from the pen kits. I started out using glove and found the baggies work better for me. Free. Always have them right there. Easy on and off.



Same here. High convenience, no cost.


----------



## BKind2Anmls (May 6, 2017)

I buy the Harbor Freight gloves and go through the box and cut off all the fingers.  Then I put the fingers in a container and use one finger per CA glue coat.  I get a smooth finish and the box of gloves lasts a long time.


----------



## Aussie (May 29, 2017)

Now that is good thinking....


----------



## Mortalis (May 29, 2017)

I use Nitrile gloves while holding a folded piece of paper towel. I only use about 1/2" of the end of the paper towel with each layer application but with it folded lengthwise to about 3/4" wide the papertowel lasts the whole pen and I only use one glove per pen. After the CA dries I cut the used end of the paper towel off with a pair of scissors (dont tear it because it causes too many shreds). If I dont use a thick enough fold then the glue goes through to the glove and will rip the glove.
I tried the plastic bag on a finger but didnt care for it plus it tends to make a mess when you lay the bag down in between layers.


----------



## Woodchipper (May 29, 2017)

HF sometimes has has a sale on the nitrile gloves, 3 boxes for $???.


----------



## thawkins87 (May 31, 2017)

wouldentu2? said:


> Use craft foam instead of paper towels or gloves. Its available at Hobby Lobby and Michaels for about 90 cents for an 8 x 10 piece.



I just started using these a couple weeks ago after watching a video from Woodcraft - this has made a HUGE difference for me over paper towels. Always used to end up with lint in my finish, but no more! Also, if you never want to run out, you can get them in 8.5x11 sheets, packs of 40 for less than 5 bucks.


----------



## eharri446 (May 31, 2017)

I also use the craft foam. I bought an inexpensive paper cutter, the one that slides across, and cut them into 1" X 6" strips using the paper cutter. Then I put them into a plastic shopping bag and pull one out when I need it.

However, I am going to be trying the High Gloss Lacquer based pen finish from PSI and my eventually stop using CA as the fumes are starting to bother me when doing the finish.


----------



## Woodchipper (May 31, 2017)

When I used to build custom fishing rods, I used coffee filters for wiping down the rod blanks.  They are lint free and are cheap to boot.  Folded over several  times would allow you to apply CA glue.  In fact,  I have two more pens to Turn for the Troops.  Might give it a try myself.  Will let you know.  Dollar Tree has them- 250 to a pack, if I recall.  Can't remember how much they cost. :befuddled:


----------



## tool-man (Jun 2, 2017)

BKind2Anmls said:


> I buy the Harbor Freight gloves and go through the box and cut off all the fingers.  Then I put the fingers in a container and use one finger per CA glue coat.  I get a smooth finish and the box of gloves lasts a long time.



+1 on cutting off finger tips of gloves.  I have used the craft foam for spreading the CA and like it lot.  

Lately I have been experimenting with a 1" strip of Scotch tape stuck down flat on the tip of the glove finger.  CA does not stick to it, and you have nothing to hold like when using the craft foam.  After spreading the CA I wipe the tip of the glove on a paper towel to remove any residual CA, and am immediately ready to apply the next coat of CA.


----------



## dcrichlow (Jun 3, 2017)

I use 4mil finger cots on 2 fingers and thumb, or one and a thumb...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HFQQKEM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

